# 2008 Toyota Tacoma Access cab build



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

The install has recently been completed, figured I'd post it up now that a baseline tune is accomplished  Right now, the setup is:

Pioneer P880PRS
Seas Neo aluminum tweets
ID OEM mids
Cerwin Vega 124 sub 
PPI Powerclass.2 amps

First thing was to gut the whole interior for Raam and ensolite. The passenger door was done about 6 months ago, that's why it's already mostly done. :blush:


























Here's a few pics of the mat and ensolite install. I basically covered everything I could. In hindsight, I wish I would have done a bit more research on CLD and closed cell foam before doing this...at some point I may redo it but the results are more than satisfactory to me right now.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Next are the baffles and ID OEM mids. They are sealed with wood glue and bolted to the doorskin with 1.25" bolts, nuts, and washers. For some reason I can't find the pics of these things mounted, but they're VERY solid.










































The Seas tweets ended up in the sailpanel. Made some pigtails, cut the holes, and found out they didn't fit! I ended getting the cups from Madisound and hotglued em up. In case you're wondering, the second pic shows one of the tweets next to the magnet of my stock 6x9!?


















This is the sub, thanks to *nismos14* for finding one for me, then being so nice as to sell it to me too! I have a near-fetish for some older subs and I love the attack that paper cones have! Anyway, it was a tossup between this and a JBL GT1200, but the CV fit in a smaller sealed box (an experiment).


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Now is the sub enclosure and amp rack. I don't have many pics of the build process of this, guess I got excited and carried away 


























































Test fitting inside the cab:


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Some pics of my ghetto wiring. It's ty-wrapped OK, just looks like hell here. Promise.


















Amps mounted.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Sharp install!

Are you sure those vega's can be sealed? I've always known CV's to want ported boxes (except for the old AI series).


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks! 

The sealed box is an experiment. The EBP for this sub is vented for sure, but in this box it has an F3 of about 50Hz. I wanted to see if it would cross higher and blend better with the mids this way. It still needs alot of tuning, but so far it sounds pretty clean and punchy.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

aztec1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The sealed box is an experiment. The EBP for this sub is vented for sure, but in this box it has an F3 of about 50Hz. I wanted to see if it would cross higher and blend better with the mids this way. It still needs alot of tuning, but so far it sounds pretty clean and punchy.


That's all that matters man!.

What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## NCMazda3 (Dec 13, 2008)

Not many amps will ever be as sexy as those PPI's! Great Choice!


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

It sounds pretty good to me, definitely the most SQ oriented system I've ever built. Every day I discover something new in music, sometimes even with bass! Still torn about redoing it to try a vented alignment, especially after reading the infamous "cabin gain low fs" thread 

I'm in Arlington, the middle of Dallas and Fort Worth. You?


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

NCMazda3 said:


> Not many amps will ever be as sexy as those PPI's! Great Choice!


Haha! Thanks, I also really love the ole speedbumps. They've been with me through a few installs


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

aztec1 said:


> It sounds pretty good to me, definitely the most SQ oriented system I've ever built. Every day I discover something new in music, sometimes even with bass! Still torn about redoing it to try a vented alignment, especially after reading the infamous "cabin gain low fs" thread
> 
> I'm in Arlington, the middle of Dallas and Fort Worth. You?


Cool.

I'm in Lancaster.

Nice to see another D/FW guy here.


----------



## Northside Taco (Nov 22, 2008)

Really nice install.
I have an 07 DC which I plan on revamping the audio in that.
*Did the extensive sound dampening produce good results?*
Just wondering since my Tacoma seems to be notorious noise machine.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm in Lancaster.
> 
> Nice to see another D/FW guy here.


Right on, Lancaster is pretty nearby, I'm actually closer to Mansfield than anything. Maybe one day I can hear your violent bass O2...I'll bring the beer.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Northside Taco said:


> Really nice install.
> I have an 07 DC which I plan on revamping the audio in that.
> *Did the extensive sound dampening produce good results?*
> Just wondering since my Tacoma seems to be notorious noise machine.


Thanks!

For the dampening, the results are easily worth it. Sealing the doors made the midbass kick hard enough to make a sub almost unnecessary. The only rattles I had were from the maplight assembly...and the old penny trick fixed that one. I'm a big fan of the belief that any good gear is a waste if this isn't your first step! Because of the prep work, I can say this is the best sounding system I've ever built.

As for road noise, there is now no difference between the sound of the system at volume from idle to highway. It could probably be better, but the noisefloor is low enough for now. Driving around with the dampening in place but no panelling whatsoever, it was still a great deal quieter than stock. Once the panels went on, bliss  Bear in mind, 2 layers of mat + 1 layer of ensolite everywhere made some panels and floor carpet a real task to get back on.

I've removed the whole interior several times, let me know if you have a question. I'd love to see your truck, start a build thread!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

NICE!!
thats a great looking install
I bet that system sounds great!
very nice work..
Keep us posted


----------



## Northside Taco (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, that is a crazy amount of work.
My greatest worry would be returning the interior to it's factory appearance.
Aside from the difficulties your encountered with reassembling you carpet and panels, was the removing of seats, carpet and center console difficult?
Would it be possible to tear apart install dampening and replace interior in a weekend?




aztec1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For the dampening, the results are easily worth it. Sealing the doors made the midbass kick hard enough to make a sub almost unnecessary. The only rattles I had were from the maplight assembly...and the old penny trick fixed that one. I'm a big fan of the belief that any good gear is a waste if this isn't your first step! Because of the prep work, I can say this is the best sounding system I've ever built.
> 
> ...


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> NICE!!
> thats a great looking install
> I bet that system sounds great!
> very nice work..
> Keep us posted


Hey, thanks! To my ears, it sounds pretty darn good. It still needs alot of tuning, but I'm learning as I go. The more I learn about it, the more new ideas pop up...so this install is turning out to be a stepping stone (well shoot don't they all ) Appreciate the generous words!


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Northside Taco said:


> Wow, that is a crazy amount of work.
> My greatest worry would be returning the interior to it's factory appearance.
> Aside from the difficulties your encountered with reassembling you carpet and panels, was the removing of seats, carpet and center console difficult?
> Would it be possible to tear apart install dampening and replace interior in a weekend?


I don't have a DC so I can't say about the rear seats, but in my truck gutting the entire interior only took about 30 minutes. Most of that was spent getting the airbag sensor harnesses off of the seat frame. The console is 4 screws and the rest pops off. After all the panels are off the floor carpet just lifts right out.

Finishing it in a weekend shouldn't be problem if you save the doors for some other time. They take FOREVER. Also, try to precut the mat beforehand, it saves alot of time to just peel and stick. It's also totally subjective, but I think a bunch of small pieces do a better job than a few large sheets.


----------



## TacoSQ (Dec 29, 2008)

Aztec, can you please tell me why did you build the surround metal things around your tweeter and woofer?



















Did they help with resonance ? When you mounted the woofer was the metal 'lip' you made pointing up or down ? How did you come up with this idea?

I've got an '08 access cab that Im doing right now. I love your sub enclosure + amp rack, it looks SWEET.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

do you have a beauty board for those amps? something so they just dont stick out? that would finish off the install, and why didnt you try painting the box and rack to match your interior?


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

TacoSQ said:


> Aztec, can you please tell me why did you build the surround metal things around your tweeter and woofer?
> 
> Did they help with resonance ? When you mounted the woofer was the metal 'lip' you made pointing up or down ? How did you come up with this idea?
> 
> I've got an '08 access cab that Im doing right now. I love your sub enclosure + amp rack, it looks SWEET.


I got this idea from a thread in the tutorial section. They are basically splashguards to help stop water from getting on the speaker from the window. I don't want these to rot any time soon. They are pointed up, like an arch, so in theory, any water would just roll off into the door and drain out of the holes there. When you take your stocker out, it should have something similar on it already.

I can't say whether it did anything to the sound. I fully matted it so it wouldn't rattle, but I do doubt they do anything audible.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

fit_tuner said:


> do you have a beauty board for those amps? something so they just dont stick out? that would finish off the install, and why didnt you try painting the box and rack to match your interior?


This setup is an experiment, but also a way to have something to listen to while I try some different things. A beauty board didn't even cross my mind, but it's a good idea! Thanks, it's something I will definitely try to build into the next box.

I didn't match the interior color because I have no idea how to do it. Plus the bedliner stuff was cheap and can handle all the crap I like to throw back there.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i think you can get some paint to match your interior, and you can just spray that over the bedliner. I love the simplicity of your amp rack, but i also like to see things blend better for security reasons


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

fit_tuner said:


> i think you can get some paint to match your interior, and you can just spray that over the bedliner. I love the simplicity of your amp rack, but i also like to see things blend better for security reasons


Thanks for the tip, when I finish building the next box, I'll try to spray over this one and see how it works. 

I know what you mean about security too, I guess it didn't occur to me that a beauty board would also keep it stealthier. Right now, I just have some leftover grille cloth draped over them. It looks pretty bad, have to admit...but everything is really hard to see from the outside.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Started on the tweeter pods last night, I got tired of my ghetto mount and want to try them on axis too. This is my first attempt ever at fiberglass, so if you have any ideas or criticism it would be much appreciated.

Taking an idea from tcguy85, I used a PVC elbow and glued it to the sailpanel.

















Test shot of the tweet in there









Starting the wrapping, I used some grille cloth and superglue
















P1030244.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

















My fingers got tired

















I could NOT find a way to get rid of this fold, but I glued it down pretty good and it's relatively flat. Plus its on the bottom so hopefully with the filler applied it won't be so obvious.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mixing up the resin and hardener in my stocker









Stabbing it in

















After one coat applied, it's still drying but it's becoming tacky here. I got those brush hairs out of there too


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Note to self: don't drink and glass. 

I'm redoing the pods, they were way too big and totally retarded with the fold. It was a good learning experience though, pretty sure I learned how to stretch the grille cloth correctly this time.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's some more WIP progress of the pods. I did a temp install for during the week, I had to have the tweets for the daily commute. Put some bedliner on them, when they dry, mounted pics will be posted.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

More:

Yup, went a bit too far with the sanding...


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

looks like your having fun.

How do you likes the sound from your tweets
For a metal tweeter.....can they be kinda harsh when pushed?
I'm looking for something to replace my focal TN52's titaniums


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Miska!

I still *really* want to build an enclosure like yours...gawd I love that thing. I decided to start small first though to get some practice. It's obvious I need it  Fiberglass is hard, but it is pretty fun! 

I've always loved metal tweets, and to my ears, these sound great. On axis, they can be crossed a little higher and turned down alot without losing detail too. However, when I had them in the previous location crossed at ~3k and cranked, they were pretty harsh to me and no amount of EQ could fix it. At ~4k on axis now they sound nice and sparkly at any volume. 

Anyway, why are you replacing your Focals?


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

aztec1 said:


> Hey Miska!
> 
> I still *really* want to build an enclosure like yours...gawd I love that thing. I decided to start small first though to get some practice. It's obvious I need it  Fiberglass is hard, but it is pretty fun!
> 
> ...



looks like your doing just fine, don't see any air bubbles. The hardest part I had with FG was getting the mix just right on the resin. I couldn't believe how much ambient temperature effected the cure rate. I had a lot of resin hockey pucks at first. My only advise, the moment it starts to gel up quit using it. 
Anyways, the Focal tweets are going into my dads truck with the xovers and 6.5" that were part of the set. I was using the titanium tweets in the kicks with the silks in the Apillars. I really like the the combo together. So I'm looking for a detailed tweet that can play down to 2.8 kHz to replace them. 
Keep the picks comming....

Aaron


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I found another Vega 124, new box under construction, made of 1.25" MDF.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work on the install! How are the tweeters pods turning out?


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Miska said:


> looks like your doing just fine, don't see any air bubbles. The hardest part I had with FG was getting the mix just right on the resin. I couldn't believe how much ambient temperature effected the cure rate. I had a lot of resin hockey pucks at first. My only advise, the moment it starts to gel up quit using it.
> Anyways, the Focal tweets are going into my dads truck with the xovers and 6.5" that were part of the set. I was using the titanium tweets in the kicks with the silks in the Apillars. I really like the the combo together. So I'm looking for a detailed tweet that can play down to 2.8 kHz to replace them.
> Keep the picks comming....
> 
> Aaron


Thanks for the tips Aaron, I think the tweeter pods need to be redone so I'll use them when that time comes. 

Of course this is personal opinion, but I think the Seas alums are a little harsh crossed that low. That's part of the reason I got them, because I thought they could be crossed that low...my ears just don't like them like that. It's kinda weird too because I've been a metal dome guy my whole life. 

Shoot, if you find any that fit your setup, I'd love to know what they are!


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Apex Rex said:


> Great work on the install! How are the tweeters pods turning out?


Well, they're installed :worried: I'm really not too impressed with how they turned out, I think I'll redo them once I find some more sails. But they sound WAY better on axis, this helps take the sting off of how bad the cosmetics are


----------



## SD_R/T (Nov 28, 2007)

Looking good. Looking forward to seeing your progress on the sail panels......

BTW, do you recall what size pvc you used for the tweets?


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Loving the install so for man, I especially love your idea for the rain guards that you made for the speakers in the doors. I have actually been having issues where water was getting into the motor structure of the my door speakers and then freezing them when it gets cold outside. Maybe if I had of made some guards like that for mine it would have fixed that issue!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Great work man! Nice clean setup. I had a 2000 Tacoma Xtra cab so I can relate to some of the decisions you are making. For me personally, I found that downfiring the sub into the floor worked out the best to my taste. I couldnt' make out from your under construction sub box pic whether you were going to fire them down into the floor, it kind of looks like it. I also did tweets up high similar to you, but I put mine on top of the corners of the dash in fiberglass pods.

Hopefully I will get to hear it sometime, I am right up the road in Keller.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

SD_R/T, the PVC is 1.5" with some ensolite stuffed in there.
Thrill_House, I can't take credit for the rainguard idea, there was a thread about it in the tutorial section and I adapted it to my install. I can say that they are very effective.
jsun_g, I've heard downfiring and like it, but cone sag owns me...I'll never do it again. How did the dash mount tweets work for you? 

Got a pair of Dayton 10 HO's and some new amps. Also the tweeter pods will be rebuilt after reading Patrick Bateman's excellent thread about tweeter diffraction. Pics coming.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I really liked the sound of dash-mounted tweeters on-axis right at the corners of the dash, and I also had Adire Koda 6" mid/bass drivers on-axis in fiberglass kickpods. Everything was crossed over actively. I had made the passenger's side kickpod a bit larger (probably around 0.25 cubic feet) and ported it tuned to around 65Hz, whereas the driver's side kickpod was just ventilated into the carpet. The passenger's kickpod helped bring a lot of the midbass in front of me.

I never had any problems with sagging cones, but then again the sub I was using had a very stiff suspension (you could barely move the cone by pushing on it), so that may have helped.

BTW it's funny that you mention the tweeter diffraction thread...I just built a pair of PVC tweeter pods for my car with that thread in mind (I used 2 PVC end caps, cut and glued back-to-back, almost a sphere shape, and cutout a hole in the front to flush-mount the tweeter). There is about 5/8" roundover from the tweeter flange to the widest part of the "sphere". When doing a sine sweep, a lot of the harshness that was present above 3kHz or so simply went away.



aztec1 said:


> How did the dash mount tweets work for you?


----------



## savagedriver (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Aztec,

I'm seriously considering something similar with the sail panels in my Tacoma. I'd like to raise the stage a bit. 

How'd that end up? Did you keep them there?

Thanks.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Dang, I forgot all about this thread! 

Savagedriver, the pods are still in the sails. I like them there and I think they sound OK, but I recommend reading Patrick Bateman's diffraction thread before making anything permanent. I would have went this route had I known this info beforehand. A quick mockup is very convincing, I just have to get some time to make them.


----------



## a.ron (Aug 27, 2009)

The fiberglass work looks great! Wish I had the patience to do all that work on my Taco. One of these days . . . .


----------

